# Instinctive shooting a compound bow



## shawn dooley (Sep 3, 2012)

Anybody shoot a. Compound bow this way. Do you set it a different way. Is there a compound bow made just for shooting this way


----------



## mattech (Sep 3, 2012)

I remember a show called fitzgerald something. It was a father son show and they shot mathews bows by instinct, they also shot without a release.


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 3, 2012)

I did for a few years in my late teens with a compound. My friend was wearing me out with a release and I just couldn't stand it any longer. Off the ground I could handle him but from the loft in the barn I coouldn't keep up.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 3, 2012)

Tim Wells makes it look pretty easy


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 3, 2012)

shawn dooley said:


> Anybody shoot a. Compound bow this way. Do you set it a different way. Is there a compound bow made just for shooting this way



Its not nearly as easy as shooting a recurve or longbow instinctively.  You would need to shoot a plunger type rest, or something with left/right pressure against the arrow.  You cannot shoot it with a prong type rest, drop away, or a modern style rest. 

Anything can be done, but I wouldn't want to do it that way.


----------



## Steevenh (Sep 3, 2012)

You only need a plunger type rest if you shoot fingers and cant the bow. If you use a release and don't cant you don't. I knew a guy who cut his arrows a certain length and shot point on at 40yds. Then he would adjust elevation 
accordingly. He did shoot fingers and a plunger,  He was   
 also deadly.


----------



## DAVE (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't know if he still does but Ted Nugent use to shoot compounds instinctly with fingers. Dan Fitzgerald always shot instinctly in the old days. I believe the reason alot of these past finger & instinct shooters now use sights and releases are for sponsors.


----------



## BAMABUCK (Sep 3, 2012)

Shot that way for twenty years before getting my first recurve. I shot a high country with a tm hunter rest and fingers.


----------



## riskyb (Sep 3, 2012)

i have for fun, kinda got decent at it, but it was just for giggles


----------



## shawn dooley (Sep 3, 2012)

Do you bear shaft like you wouldst trad bowb


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 4, 2012)

No.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 4, 2012)

shawn dooley said:


> Do you bear shaft like you wouldst trad bowb



What do you mean?  Bear shaft?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 4, 2012)

Kris87 said:


> What do you mean?  Bear shaft?



Think he means no fletching


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 4, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Think he means no fletching



Ok, I was confused because he said like a traditional bow, and you definitely don't want to shoot a traditional bow without fletching either.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 4, 2012)

I've shot a compound for over twenty years with no sights and a spring loaded rest, using no cant, but with a release and shoot consistant out to 45 yards. With trads I shoot fingers and very little cant. The more cant you shoot the more prone you are to slap your forearm with the string. Or me, anyway.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 4, 2012)

Kris87 said:


> Ok, I was confused because he said like a traditional bow, and you definitely don't want to shoot a traditional bow without fletching either.



Bare shaft, as in part of the process to tune the shaft to
the bow, and the bow to the shaft.
99% of the folks who shoot Traditional, tune their own equipment. It is just part of the enjoyment.

I don't think anyone would be ignorant enough to regularly shoot bare shafts.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Sep 4, 2012)

yes..... for years back when i was a young man. and you can use a prong type rest you just have to make the right prong higher than the left (if you are right handed). i shot an old pse carroll marrauder and shot it with three fingers under the nock and arrow point. won quite a few bare bow 3-d comps back in the 90's with it. 
and yes you want a longer axel to axel bow. at least 38" or above. 
give it a try i really enjoyed it back in the day.


----------



## shawn dooley (Sep 4, 2012)

With the speed you get from a compound bow wood you still use a heavy. Arrow or wood you use a lightweight. Arrow


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Sep 4, 2012)

back then i used a 2514 easton arrow. that thing was as big aroung as a telephone pole. with 125 grain muzzy broadheads on them. dilled several hogs and deer with them. i still have that bow i may get it out and start shooting it again.


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 4, 2012)

When I was 12 dad gave me an old bear whitetail hunter. The peep sight (didn't know what it was) was jacked up way high and there were no pins so I thought this is the way it was. Shot it instinctive with a flipper rest and a finger pad. Never got much better than a paper plate at 20 yds but I thought I was hotdawg. And those bent scrappy arrows with feathers missing were like a mile long. Thank GOD that no poor deer ever walked by and that I was pre-occupied with the squirrels.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Sep 5, 2012)

Years and years ago I used to shoot fingers.. On a Bear bow.. Found I had much more control and better grouping with a release.. Had alot of fun shooting fingers.. All my buddies shot release and they thought I was something special for being a finger shooter.. Alot of memories doing that.. Y'all are correct.. Different rest for finger shooters..


----------



## Son (Sep 5, 2012)

Fingers and instinctive has always been my favorite method. Since1951


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 5, 2012)

Kris87 said:


> Ok, I was confused because he said like a traditional bow, and you definitely don't want to shoot a traditional bow without fletching either.



You use a bare shaft to help get your trad bow tuned.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 6, 2012)

Son said:


> Fingers and instinctive has always been my favorite method. Since1951



Do you string walk, gap or use another reference point?


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Sep 6, 2012)

The only way I've ever shot competition has been with fingers. As previously stated, you need a rest that applies pressure from the side. Mine applies it from the right side and I'm a right-handed shooter (not sure if that makes much of a difference). Also, make it to where your cock feather faces you, not up.


----------



## shawn dooley (Sep 6, 2012)

i try  to shoot instinctive . but i do gap shoot a lot more


----------



## T.P. (Sep 7, 2012)

Guy and Dan have been doing it for a long time. Embedding is disabled for this video but it is easy to find.

Mathews Z7 Bare Finger Shooting Part 2 - Guy Fitzgerald


----------



## Killdee (Sep 7, 2012)

I shot bare bow fingers with a tab up until 2004 when I cracked my limb on my bow. When I went looking for a new bow I had trouble finding anything long enough to shoot fingers, the new bows are so short theres no room for 3 fingers. I switched to sights and a release at that point. I miss the simplicity of that style, but I can shoot a bit further more accurately than before. I could shoot quicker and later right on up to the end of legal hours bare bow. I am looking at longbows now to make the switch all the way back to my beginnings.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 7, 2012)

Been shootin barebow for years now.  Currently use a Hunter Supreme arrow rest and a Damascus shooting glove with 2216 aluminum shafts.  Just bought a mid-90's Hoyt and it shoots great.  Older bows are a little more forgiving due to the axle to axle length being greater.  But, its harder to find parts and such when needed.  Good luck to everyone in the morning


----------

